# Thumb Trigger Release for Hunting



## buckyforever

I shoot a stan sx2 for 3D and plan on using it for hunting this year as well. I really like the feel and the very crisp trigger.


----------



## Macmathews

*Carter*

Chocolate addiction !
I shoot it all year round.. I never develope target panic with it. Never flinch and use my back for all shots. I cannot do this consistantly with an index finger release !

Kyle


----------



## builditall

I shoot a TRU Ball Chappy Boss. Switched to it for 3-d and felt better shooting with it than a wrist strap so it stayed. Just wrap a rubber band around the handle to take away some of the "snap" noise on the shot and you're good to go.


----------



## shockman

Cater chocolate for me too.
I shoot 3D, field,spots with it... so using the thumb trigger for hunting just seems natural.
I do like the cocking lever on the chocolate as opposed to the other carter releases, just clip the release on the D loop and hang the bow, always ready and always silent.


----------



## archerytech78

I shoot a TRU Ball Pro Diamond for everything. Swiched to a thumb trigger last year and it was a decision that i will never regret and i will never go back to a wrist release agian.


----------



## krud

I still use a Carter Hole Thing 3, The Hammer is basically the same


----------



## swansrob

*Stan SX-2*

I use the Super X 2 for hunting. I shoot a couple different hooks for 3d and spots and like the similar hand position/anchor for hunting. I also like the convenience of just clipping it on the string and not having the wrist strap release in the way of gloves and sleeves etc.


----------



## Kstigall

I like open hook releases. A few years ago I started using a pair of Carter Ember releases for 3D, hunting and spots. There's not a better release for hunting than the one that you are intimately familiar with. If you aren't using a hinge type release for targets then you should really consider using your "target" release for hunting. 

When I'm trying to make a good shot under pressure I want my shot routine to be so ingrained that the odds of me making a poor shot are reduced. I can't think of any reason to not use the Embers that I've shot 10's of thousands of arrows with. I use my 3D bow for hunting and I use the same draw weight. I even use the same model sight housing with different pins.

There are reasons for folks not using their target release for hunting but currently I don't have any.


----------



## Kadob62

*Releases used for hunting*

The Carter Target 3+ would also be a good choice. The TRU Ball Xtreme with the talon isn't bad either.


----------



## dingus250x

i use my carter insatiable 3 and love it, u just clip it on the string and leave it. its perfect for those cold mornings when u like your hands in your pockets to stay warm


----------



## Tribute2007

buckyforever said:


> I shoot a stan sx2 for 3D and plan on using it for hunting this year as well. I really like the feel and the very crisp trigger.


I agree. I've tryed several Carters and couldnt find one that felt good in my hand. I tryed the Stan SX2 and fell in love with it. Its the best thumb release in my opinion, although I would like to try a Shootoff.


----------



## patrkyhntr37

I use the tru ball extreme with a talon head, my son uses the tru ball pro-diamond extreme with the caliper head.


----------



## dgmeadows

*Trying a TruBall Sabretooth*

I use a TruBall Sweet Spot 2 back tension (hinge) release for 3D and spots, so I have just picked up a TruBall Sabretooth thumb release to try - the body shape is very similar to the Sweet Spots, so I am hoping it will be a good transition.

The Sabretooth is an open hook design, though, not one you could hang on the loop. I still prefer the wrist strap for hunting as it gives me a little extra power and stability for the 65-70# bows. The Sabretooth will allow me to use a wrist strap, hook up quickly, and have a similar feel to the release I use for all my target work. I hope it will be the ticket.


----------



## MudRunner2005

ArcherNG said:


> I've seen on some of the hunting shows, the hunters have a thumb trigger clipped to the D-Loop. I shoot a Stan Mag Micro Trio for 3d. I don't want to shoot a back tension for hunting. Instead of a wrist rocket this fall, I want a thumb trigger that would clip on and be at the ready. I know some 3Der's must use them also, so my question is what Thumb Trigger Release do you use for hunting and why?.....Norman


T.R.U.Ball Chappy Boss with Talon-Head.

Use them for 3D and I've used them for hunting for several years now.


----------



## bowtechfanatic1

you cant beat a stan sx2! crisp feel. Nice feeling trigger. Nice looking. great release


----------



## asa_low12

Carter hole thing 2000


----------



## solocam9696

CC Porter Mako Pro


----------



## ArcherNG

Man how'd this thread get dug up, it's from 09. I shoot a Stan Shoot Off now, great release......Norman


----------



## bustn'nocks

I'll be switching to my Chocolate Addiction for hunting this year. I see nothing but bennefits from it


----------

